# A couple older dual monp amps



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*ORION NT100 NTENSE AMPLIFIER AMP DUAL MONO BLOCK NT *

ORION NT100 NTENSE AMPLIFIER AMP DUAL MONO BLOCK NT : eBay Motors (item 250610716531 end time Apr-13-10 11:06:37 PDT)

*ORION NT200 NTENSE AMPLIFIER AMP DUAL MONO BLOCK NT*

ORION NT200 NTENSE AMPLIFIER AMP DUAL MONO BLOCK NT : eBay Motors (item 250610722293 end time Apr-13-10 11:13:54 PDT)

They sure look purty


----------

